# Cement block pier adjustable bracket



## mac_will (May 20, 2015)

Hello,

I am building a small addition to a cottage that is built on concrete block piers on 2x2 footings. The soil is sand and nothing moves according to the owners. The plans is to build the addition on 8 new footings with similar concrete block piers up to the support beams. It is a very simple 1 story building and the crawl space under the building is open and not heated. (it is located in Canada) I sub contracted the footings and I am looking for a good solution to build the concrete block piers up to the right height (all 8 are different heights ranging from 1' to about 4'.)

Options I am considering:

Blocks capped with a few layers of bricks

PT wood shims

Some sort of adjustable bracket to sit the posts on


I was wondering what people thought would be best and if anyone has any bracket suggestions?

Thanks.

Mac


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

put the bricks and/ or plywood shims at the bottom.

That way nobody will see them..:thumbup::whistling:blink:


----------



## Knight-Builder (Feb 19, 2015)

With any luck, you've subbed it to a contractor that can anticipate the height multiples of the blocks and can locate the bottom of his footings on undisturbed soil accordingly.

Out of curiosity, how did you get out of not having to go below frost level to meet code? We'd never get passed that in this area, unless it's engineered for such.


----------



## mac_will (May 20, 2015)

Knight-Builder said:


> With any luck, you've subbed it to a contractor that can anticipate the height multiples of the blocks and can locate the bottom of his footings on undisturbed soil accordingly.


Ya right. Not likely that this will happen.



> Out of curiosity, how did you get out of not having to go below frost level to meet code? We'd never get passed that in this area, unless it's engineered for such.


As far as I know the National Building Code of Canada does not require all foundations to be bellow the frost penetration depth. In fact, is may be contrary to code to mix foundation types such that the addition does not move in the same fashion as the main building.

I don't have the code reference(s) with me but see Table 3 of appendix A here (http://www.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/odpub/pdf/61010.pdf) 

In this situation I am dealing with coarse grain soil (sand), no heat, and great drainage.


I am really looking for ideas/opinions around some sort of adjustable bracket. If I recall the code correctly I need to fill the cement blocks with concrete (at least the top 4 inches) so why not use a bracket if I can find a good one.

Something like this but not for decks: http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/i...-Bracket-for-6-x-6-Posts/_/N-ntjwf/R-I2683023


----------



## Knight-Builder (Feb 19, 2015)

mac_will said:


> As far as I know the National Building Code of Canada does not require all foundations to be bellow the frost penetration depth. In fact, is may be contrary to code to mix foundation types such that the addition does not move in the same fashion as the main building.


As the GC, you could specify that it happens (making sure they understand the blocks must finish at a specified height - matching the existing block foundation heights). Shims/packers, unless absolutely necessary, just present an additional potential problem area... a shim that shrinks 1/4" within a year (or even wedged shims that loosen) can equal an awful lot more in settling and separation on the indside where new meets old.

As for matching new foundations to old, you're lucky. We're currently on an addition job in Ontario and the inspector insisted the new stuff goes on footings below frost (circa 6 ft here). Meanwhile, the rest of the cottage is on blocks. Thankfully, the property owner understands the likelihood of a differential in movement between new and old from freeze to thaw.

Anyway, good luck with the job!


----------

